

How To get Media Attention For Your Startup - Think Like a Journalist - lorenzroman
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/02/25/how-to-get-media-attention-for-your-startup-think-like-a-journalist/

======
wkneepkens
Looking forward to part 2!

~~~
samnadine
+1

